# Apartment Accommodations - Need Advice



## Team White Powder (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

My wife and I just moved to Abu Dhabi. We're familiar with quite a few things here since I've personally worked here short time in the past.

Now, we're new to the area she'll be working in and would like some recommendations, hopefully from those that have done some recent apartment shopping.

We're both very aware of the nightmares that can come with apartment hunting here. We're more looking for advice and recommendations.

We're currently looking for a small 1 bedroom (we're pretty low maintenance) either in Khalifa City or on Yas Island.

Questions:
1.) Which areas are better to live in within near or around Khalifa City A?

2.) Does anyone have a realtors/realtor companies they trust and/or recommend?

Our biggest issue is that time is of the essence. Once, I get a few leads on these issues I'm sure I'll need some advice on getting a car. 

Thanks for any help given.


----------



## Team White Powder (Dec 3, 2013)

Another Question...

She'll be working south of Khalifa City. I've heard of people living in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi... Can someone explain that and if it's worth it? I only ask this because I hear living in Dubai is more affordable.

Thanks again for any help,


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Team White Powder said:


> Another Question...
> 
> She'll be working south of Khalifa City. I've heard of people living in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi... Can someone explain that and if it's worth it? I only ask this because I hear living in Dubai is more affordable.
> 
> Thanks again for any help,


people do commute from dxb to auh because there is more to do as a couple and its cheaper.. but that road is a nitemare and now if you work for government or semi you have to live in auh emirate. i wouldnt commute as its a pretty dangerous road!!!

it will really depend on your budget and then can give you likely areas for that budget.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

is she the one working? can she sponsor you? or are you working too? only certain female professions can sponsor spouses!


----------



## Team White Powder (Dec 3, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> is she the one working? can she sponsor you? or are you working too? only certain female professions can sponsor spouses!


She's currently the one working, and yes she can sponsor me. I'm working, but nothing in relation to the UAE (purely online).

I'll be the one apartment hunting as she's working. I'm just concerned since I'm not sure exactly where to start. I did read the guide to apartment hunting in Dubai, but I'm not sure how much that pertains to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

it depends on your budget thats a good start to tell you where you can find somewhere.


----------



## Team White Powder (Dec 3, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> it depends on your budget thats a good start to tell you where you can find somewhere.


From what research I've done you can get a decent apartment for 90,000 AED/year.

Our budget is 80,000 - 100,000/year for a 2 bedroom/2bath.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Team White Powder said:


> From what research I've done you can get a decent apartment for 90,000 AED/year.
> 
> Our budget is 80,000 - 100,000/year for a 2 bedroom/2bath.


not sure thats the case now think of al reef 2 bed villa is 110 maybe the apartments nearer the 100 mark but with the deletion of the rent cap prices are going way up.


----------



## Team White Powder (Dec 3, 2013)

Just to give an update. My wife and I went to Better Homes LLC and they've been very helpful so far. If anyone has anything to say about them I'd appreciate it.


----------

